# Which drill bit for plasterboard?



## Homervanderjazz (Jan 18, 2012)

some of the walls in my house are made of plasterboard, think you guys refer to it as drywall over there? Anyway what drill bit would be best for it, I thought it would be masonary but I have had people tell me that a wood bit is mroe accurate but I am worried I might ruin the woodbit by using it. What do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

A wood bit such as a spade bit gets eaten up very quickly by gypboard (wallboard). I use titanium nitride coated steel bits, they last pretty well.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How many holes are you talking about? If just a few any drill bit will do it fine.


----------



## Homervanderjazz (Jan 18, 2012)

*re*

well it is only for a shelf so 4 to 6 holes, 

"I use titanium nitride coated steel bits"

Dan- is this a type of wood drill bit?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if its only 4 - 6 holes a standard wood bit will work just fine.. if your talking about dozens of holes or more id look into a more durable bit 

if you burn up the one bit from a set you can buy individual bits in speficic sizes to replace the dead bit


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

A nail usually works better and quicker than a drill bit.


----------



## sevenlol (Aug 8, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> A nail usually works better and quicker than a drill bit.


and they don't get the insulation all tangled up on it


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How heavy is this shelve?
Far better to hit the studs and use a longer screw.
If I have to insert a screw into just drywall I've had good luck with these.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...26-2&AID=10368321&cj=true&srccode=cii_5784816


----------

